# help with injection code for Cimzia



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 13, 2009)

has anyone coded for the use of Cimzia?  they use 2 injection sites. can you use cpt cpde 96372 x2 sub q theraputic injection or 96401 x2.  The sales rep believes there is better reimbursement with the 96401 but I would like to know what is allowed  Also can a level 1 office be charged with a mod 25 with this? 

Help!

thanks Bridget


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2009)

I do not have my book handy and I do not recall the descriptor for the 96401, however you may NOT bill a 99211 with the 25 modifier to give an injection.


----------



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Cimzia injections*

thanks Debra I did not think so either since you can not do so for a synvisc injection.  But I am trying to make sure we are billing the correct injection code for the cizmia since this is a new drug to our practice do you think you may have some extra information tomorrow if I check back?  I Have come up with the Jcode but nothing else.

Thanks
Bridget


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 13, 2009)

From what I am able to discern, Cimzia is not a chemotherapy agent it is for RA or Crohns disease.  Therefore I would go with 
96372
96372 59
And again no 99211 just the addition of the J code and you are done.


----------



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks Debra!  Have a great day


----------

